# Red Bull???



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont normally drink caffenine but i was wondering of anyone had any bad effects from taking red bull. a lot of my friends drink it and it helps keep them awake. anyone have a bad episode because of it??


----------



## jrobert (May 11, 2004)

Its an item I sell where i work. I tried it for a few days, drink two and your zooted. After a few days I noticed heart pulpitations. The best way to stay awake is to get enough sleep. This stuff wont help you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Caffeine in some people can cause diarrhea.For some that means they can use it to ease constiption, but others find it quite bothersome.Some even with diarrhea do not have problems with it.Your mileage may vary.Also if it is sweetened with high fructose corn syrup (many beverages are) that may cause problems with gas and diarrhea for some IBSers.I'm gonna see if I can find the ingredients, if they put herbs or other energy booster stuff like that in it that can cause problems for some people as well....let me checkSome sites talk about taurine, but that is an amino acid so I don't think i would be much of a problem.OK found a site with the nurtion and ingredients listed...IT uses sucrose and glucose for sweetening, so as soft drinks go that should be relatively IBS friendly. The caffeine is going to be the biggest issue for most people. It does have some other vitamins, but I haven't heard to many problems with them.Here is the website with the ingredients.www.bevnet.com/reviews/redbull/facts.aspK.


----------

